# Wire Shelves In Wardrobes?



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

For those of you that have installed wire shelves in the wardrobes closets, dh wants to know what size screws you used in the back wall and side walls. He does not want them to come through the sides.

Since ours is a 2002, they did not put any shelves in the wardrobe/pantry closet next to the refrig. So in order for us to better use this closet we need to put some wire shelves in there. We also need to put wire shelves in the two closets in the bunkhouse as the tv cabinet does not have the extra closets in it either.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have found that as long as you use a screw of 1" or less you will not go through the other side. Most walls are 1' or 1.5" (depending on how the Aluminum is turned) plus the thickness of the wall sheets .


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When I tried a wire shelf in my last camper, I found that nothings stands flat on wire(in pantry) Is that a problem or is there a solution.? I used the side wall adjustable rails and used wood shelves with a liner.Worked well and could readjust the height if neccesary. They never moved nor did the items on them.

I assume I will do this mod when the Outback comes in, now just to decide which way.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I think most of the cabnets are double wall except for the one over the sink and the end on it is 3/4" thick. So like said above 1" or shorter screw will work. kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I used 1" screws and turn the wire shelves upsidedown. (Meaning the edge was turned up instead of down) This way the stuff does not slide out. I used a variety of sizes 12" - 20" depending on where.

I also used wooden shelves as well to keep things standing up.

You can see pics in the old galley.

The biggest thing is to figure out exactly what you will be storing??

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Since I have a "no holes in my camper" policy, I used hefty velco to secure the wardrobe shelving unit into place. Works great...never has moved.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We use the same shelves as Castle Rock Outbackers
But we use 2 of them in each.
Don


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Randy and Don -

Where did you get those shelves or did you make them? They look great!


----------

